# Update shot of my silver arowana



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys. Heres my silver arowana now upgraded to my 150 with the dats and others.....


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> Hi guys. Heres my silver arowana now upgraded to my 150 with the dats and others.....


can you get a better shot please


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacks said:


> Hi guys. Heres my silver arowana now upgraded to my 150 with the dats and others.....


can you get a better shot please
[/quote]
that was a good pic, huh huh I'll try for a better one


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Full tank shot! Nice arrow


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can hardly see sh*t dude, take some better pics cuz I want to see your datnoid.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I'll have better pics soon as well as a full tank shot.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cant see your fish and your water looks like sh*t :nod:


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Cant see your fish and your water looks like sh*t :nod:


yeah my water must look like your face








Oh and btfw(by the f*cking way) the camera was not on flash.
So go figure..


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

you could double up on the filter by putting some of the white microfilters into the main filter, you know the ones im writing about? the jewel white filters. this would definately have a big impact on the water condition after about 2 days

try it good luck cant wait for the new tank shot and that geogeous fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> Cant see your fish and your water looks like sh*t :nod:


yeah my water must look like your face








Oh and btfw(by the f*cking way) the camera was not on flash.
So go figure..
[/quote]

Settle down you lil ankle biter, I speak the truth.
Your water looks like shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt in a big way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how did u move it?? net or bucket


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Death in # said:


> Cant see your fish and your water looks like sh*t :nod:


yeah my water must look like your face








Oh and btfw(by the f*cking way) the camera was not on flash.
So go figure..
[/quote]

Settle down you lil ankle biter, I speak the truth.
Your water looks like shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt in a big way
[/quote]
yeah?!! you speak the truth.... lol go f*ck yourself you little bitch. 
AND IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT I JUST HAVE TWO WORDS FOR YA: *SUCK IT*


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Real mature there kid, at least my water doesn't look like crap.
Calling my names wont make your water any cleaner either.

Also we are still waiting on a better shot


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Alex 22 said:


> Cant see your fish and your water looks like sh*t :nod:


yeah my water must look like your face








Oh and btfw(by the f*cking way) the camera was not on flash.
So go figure..
[/quote]

Settle down you lil ankle biter, I speak the truth.
Your water looks like shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt in a big way
[/quote]
yeah?!! you speak the truth.... lol go f*ck yourself you little bitch. 
AND IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT I JUST HAVE TWO WORDS FOR YA: *SUCK IT*
[/quote]

Hahaha ahahah Man your awesome


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

feefa got


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ok there triple h


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys are walking a thin line....
Nice to help on water quality-But lets keep this on track from now on...

This is closed-Alex feel free to start a new thread.


----------

